# 2011 Honda CR-Z



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

2011 Honda CR-Z

http://world.honda.com/news/2010/4100225All-New-CR-Z-Hybrid/

http://cr-z.honda.com/

http://www.netcarshow.com/honda/2011-cr-z/


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

It doesn`t get me hard....


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Honda CR-Z at Geneva Auto Show

http://www.asphalte.ch/news/?p=419


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Honda CR-Z


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Honda CR-Z Options


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Honda CR-Z Road Test


----------



## Mk23 (May 12, 2008)

Wow, it has Audi copying daylight running lights with a Prius and Insight look, how original and imaginative...


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Honda CR-Z Track Test

http://www.crzforum.com/forum/news-rumours-updates/318-geneva-honda-cr-z-euro-price-revealed.html


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Honda CR-Z Track Test

http://www.autoblog.com/2010/03/10/noblesse-takes-tuned-honda-cr-z-to-suzuka-for-testing-w-video/

http://www.autoblog.com/gallery/honda-cr-z-tuned-by-noblesse-at-suzuka/#10

http://www.autoblog.com/2010/03/09/spoon-developing-parts-for-honda-cr-z/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Honda CR-Z Road Test

The first thing you notice is the CR-Z's beefy bottom-end torque. Keep the engine spinning between 4000rpm and 6000rpm and the CR-Z will reward any right-foot extension, while the specially tuned throatier exhaust adds to the all-new sporty hybrid experience.

After trying all three modes, we found ourselves leaving the CR-Z in sport; it offers quicker response at both low and high speeds and suits the characteristics of this car perfectly.

With world-beating manual gearboxes like those in the S2000, NSX and Civic Type R, the CR-Z had a lot to live up to. And thanks to some inspired revision on the European Civic's gearbox, the CR-Z's six-speed delivers deliciously short throws and a firm, precise linkage action.

Honda paid special attention to steering too. It's superbly weighted, has excellent feel and turns in on a penny. Combined with enhanced rigidity throughout the chassis and significant revision to the torsion bar set-up on the rear suspension; is another reason why the car handles and rides so well. The CR-Z is stiff but compliant.

The CR-Z's main braking system is hydraulic, and it uses the regenerative braking only as an 'assist mechanism'. The result is refreshing; unlike the current crop of hybrids, which deliver a somewhat synthetic feel, the CR-Z offers sure-footed stopping power every time.

http://www.autocar.co.uk/CarReviews/FirstDrives/Honda-CR-Z-1.5-i-VTEC-GT/248133/

http://www.autocar.co.uk/car-review...248133/pictures/honda-cr-z-1.5-i-vtec-gt.aspx


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

It is the 'ready-at-any-revs' nature of that torque, which comes mostly from the electric motor, that makes the CRZ feel so responsive.

Firstly, it's a manual, not a CVT. "The driver gets a much more direct feeling of boost from the electric motor," Tomobe says, "and at certain points in the operating range, the manual gearbox even makes the car more efficient."

Second, Honda moved the car's 38kg Nickel Metal Hydride battery back, which is mounted in its boot, further forwards within its wheelbase, for a better weight distribution.

Third, they designed in wide tracks and a low centre of gravity: the CRZ's centre of roll is 15mm lower even than that of a Civic Type R.

And fourth, they overhauled the chassis. The CRZ has forged aluminum wishbones front and rear, which saves unsprung mass relative to an Insight, as well as 16in alloy wheels that are lighter.

http://www.autocar.co.uk/blogs/designlanguage/archive/2010/03/05/honda-crz-hybrid-in-detail.aspx

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/motorshows/geneva-motor-show/249025/live_honda_crz_at_geneva_2010.html


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Tuned CR-Z

http://compactmotoring.blogspot.com/2010/03/honda-cr-z-hks-in-testing.html

http://www.crzforum.com/forum/general-discussion/340-cr-z-review-hong-kong-2.html


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

Hopefully Honda will return to its senses and bring us a new S2000; wake me when it's over ...


----------



## spydrz (Oct 1, 2004)

Front overhang is wayyyyy too big; looks weird.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

CR-Z Autocross Test


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Honda engineers also required special editions of Bridgestone's Potenza R050 or Yokohama's Advan A10, co-developed with both tiremakers. Tomobe says his handling evaluation team had Keiichi 'Drift King' Tsuchiya do some back to back laps in three sets of tires -- eco tires, high performance gumballs, and the special CR-Z rubber -- with Tsuchiya concluding that the latter type offer the best combination of grip, economy and low noise levels.

http://www.motortrend.com/roadtests/alternative/112_1003_2011_honda_cr_z_drive/index.html

http://www.motortrend.com/roadtests/alternative/112_1003_2011_honda_cr_z_drive/photo_03.html


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Under the skin, the new CR-Z is loosely based on the latest Insight - but as you soon discover, the car is much sharper, quicker and, most importantly, more entertaining.

As you drive, you find the CR-Z's star act is its easy, low-rev urge, with that extra boost from the electric motor providing a helping hand, especially below 2,000rpm.

It's shorter and wider than the Insight, set lower to the ground, and gets its own stiffened chassis and suspension set-up, plus a set of 16-inch sports tires.

Through the twists and turns of some entertaining mountain roads, the car felt nimble, and there's a consistent, linear feel to the steering and turn-in.

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/carreviews/firstdrives/249544/honda_crz.html


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

The CR-Z's chassis feels infinitely better than you expect, far better damped than the Insight and with an incisive feel to the way it responds to the steering. The front struts have forged-aluminum lower control arms to reduce unsprung weight, while the compact, H-shape torsion beam in the rear (which helps make it possible to package the batteries unobtrusively) doesn't feel like a handicap.

On the highway, the CR-Z cruises easily at 80 mph, the sportified suspension giving a firm but not harsh ride. The CR-Z uses its quick-ratio electric-assist steering, tight front suspension calibration and wide 195/55R16 Bridgestone Potenza RE050A tires on special lightweight wheels to turn into corners well and neatly stay on line. There's good consistency to the steering feel and the CR-Z seems entirely predictable and linear in the way it behaves.

In the Honda hybrid style, the electric motor is more than just a device to make it possible to stop and start the 1.5-liter engine at stoplights. Instead the motor delivers a maximum of 42 lb-ft of torque just as the 1.5-liter gas engine is getting into its stride. As a result, the CR-Z's powertrain has a sweet spot between 1,000 and 5,000 rpm on the tachometer, a smooth, seamless blend of power that gives the CR-Z a zest you don't expect.

There is a big difference if you choose the Sport button over Economy. Throttle response is massively sharper in Sport and the Honda feels as if it's suddenly gained an extra 50 hp.

http://www.insideline.com/honda/cr-z/2011/2011-honda-cr-z-first-drive.html

http://www.insideline.com/honda/cr-z/2011/photos/2011_honda_cr-z_f34_fd_313102.html


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

CR-Z Track Test


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

CR-Z Modulo


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

CR-Z

http://www.autocar.co.uk/News/NewsArticle/AllCars/249106/


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

robot


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

CR-Z Track Test


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

CR-Z Track Test


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

CR-Z Track Test


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

roboboto


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

CR-Z Brochure

http://www.honda-access.com/268/en/Images/103594.pdf


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

The overall power output of the engine and IMA system is 124 PS and a healthy 174 Nm of torque. The peak torque figure is identical to that of the 1.8-liter Civic and arrives at just 1500 rpm, a level where previously only turbocharged engines deliver their maximum. Even with torque levels directly comparable with a Civic, the CR-Z emits 35 g/km less CO2 than its conventionally powered cousin. Other harmful exhaust emissions are also very low and the Nickel Metal Hydride battery pack can be recycled through Honda dealers, at the end of the vehicle's life.

When the CR-Z driver is away from the town or city and wanting to enjoy the open road, they can put the car into SPORT mode. This sharpens the throttle response, changes the IMA hybrid system to provide more electric motor assistance and increases the weight of the electric power steering.

Honda recognizes that even the most enthusiastic driver may regularly experience heavy traffic, where maximizing fuel economy is more desirable than the perfect line through a corner. In these situations ECON mode can be selected, which prioritizes fuel economy in the operation of the drive-by-wire throttle, ECU, air conditioning and the hybrid system. For those times when spirited driving is not possible or desirable, the Eco Assist function, in conjunction with the ECON mode, allows the driver to enjoy beating their best economy score on the way to work, or in heavy traffic.

http://www.autoblog.com/photos/honda-cr-z-europe/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Equipment levels on the CR-Z are generous, with all grades benefiting from 6 airbags, active headrests, Vehicle Stability Assist and Hill Start Assist. When starting on steep inclines from a stop, Hill Start Assist temporarily prevents the vehicle from rolling backwards by maintaining brake pressure during the moment between releasing the brake, depressing the throttle and engaging the clutch (for a duration of approximately 1.0 second). 

All CR-Z grades will also come fitted with Climate Control, 6-speaker CD player with USB iPod link and engine start button. The dashboard incorporates a semi-hidden box at the top of the space in front of the gear shift lever. This box is sized to accommodate an MP3 music player and contains the lead to link compatible devices to the CR-Z's stereo. Customers will benefit from the ability to control MP3 music players from the main stereo unit, to maximize usability and minimize distractions. 

Middle and top grades benefit from leather seats, steering wheel audio controls and alloy pedals. Top grades gain Bluetooth Hands Free Telephone (HFT) controls, cruise control, panoramic glass roof, HID lights and 360W high power audio system - including a boot mounted sub-woofer.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

The door mirrors are an ultra aerodynamic, shape, supported by a wing form stay, which combine visual appeal, with low drag design. Extensive aerodynamic testing led the design team to the final shape, which integrates a slim indicator repeater to complete the look.

The roof slope and length is critical to the overall aerodynamic performance of a vehicle and the stylists and engineers worked together to create the longest roof length possible without upsetting the overall visual balance of the car.

The rear of the CR-Z has a particularly important role to play in the aerodynamics and many hours of wind tunnel testing went into refining the final design. The strongly flared rear arches stand proud of the rear bodywork and the rear tapers into the split level glass hatch, a concept shared with the second generation CR-X, 1999 Insight and FCX Clarity models.

The curvature and shape of the rear hatch and glass area are a part of the drag reduction measures that have been used throughout the CR-Z's design, as well as bringing a fresh perspective to a signature Honda design feature. Great attention was paid to maximising visibility through the rear hatch and the size and position of the spoiler which divides the two areas was very carefully researched and tested.

The rear diffuser masks the exhaust pipe on the CR-Z, giving a balanced look to the rear of the car and aiding the efficient management of airflow under the rear of the car. The diffuser has been made in a material containing aluminum flakes to give a metallic appearance to the finish.

To achieve the radical looks of the CR-Z Concept, required innovative solutions to ensure the styling did not compromise the usability or dynamic responses of the CR-Z. The engineers wanted to create a stiff body unit to ensure dynamic responses met the expectations the styling creates. To achieve this, metal gussets are used in critical areas around the front and rear suspension turrets to provide a firm base for excellent suspension control. Furthermore an H-shaped "performance rod" was designed for the rear to increase rear chassis stiffness. The result of these stiffening efforts is a rigidity figure similar to that of the European Civic Type R.

As with all recent Honda models the CR-Z has an Advanced Compatibility Engineering body structure. This unique Honda technology has been developed through years of testing at Honda's R&D center where real cars are crashed in realistic situations. The front frame spread the load over the front crash structures to ensure the CR-Z gives maximum protection in impacts with vehicles of different bumper heights.

http://green.autoblog.com/2010/04/21/pics-aplenty-honda-releases-boatload-of-new-cr-z-shots-in-eu/


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

can you seriously shut up no one cares!


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

CR-Z Test - Monaco Grand Prix Track

http://blogmoteurs.blogs.lavoixdunord.fr/archive/2010/05/06/l-essai-du-honda-crz.html#more

http://blogmoteurs.blogs.lavoixdunord.fr/album/le-honda-crz-sur-le-circuit-de-monaco/page1/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

CR-Z @ Monaco


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

CR-Z Track Test


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

CR-Z Track Test


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

CR-Z Track Test


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

CR-Z Autocross Test


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

CR-Z Track Test


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Tuned CR-Z


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

CR-Z Track Test


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Tuned CR-Z Track Test

http://www.spoon.jp/products.php?md=crz

http://www.hks-power.co.jp/hksmagazine/enjoy_crz/p4.html


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

It was a day of firsts for Honda Performance Development (HPD) Friday at Thunderhill Raceway as driver Peter Cunningham piloted a hybrid Honda CR-Z to the E3 class pole in preparation for this weekend's 25 Hours of Thunderhill endurance race.

The National Auto Sport Association (NASA) event is the competition debut for the two CR-Zs being fielded by HPD, the first time the racing arm of American Honda has fielded its own race team. The CR-Zs are the first racing cars to be completely developed and adapted for racing in-house at HPD, and are the first North American racing cars developed from an existing production model gas-electric hybrid.

Light showers began to fall at the Northern California circuit just as the field took the green flag for the single, 30-minute nighttime qualifying session that set the starting field. Cunningham quickly posted a 2:06.052 lap in his #19 CR-Z, slightly slower than his practice time on a dry track, but more than enough to claim the class pole.

Peter Cunningham (#19 Honda Performance Development Honda CR-Z) E3 class pole qualifier: "&#8230; the CR-Z felt great, the balance was excellent &#8230;"

http://www.motorsport.com/news/article.asp?ID=396026&FS=

http://grassrootsmotorsports.com/forum/grm/the-official-25-hours-of-thunderhill-thread/29253/page1/

http://s216.photobucket.com/albums/cc241/jpasterjak/Thunderhill 2010/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

CR-Z Track Test


----------



## eazy (Aug 20, 2002)

Here is a CR-z losing to a Citroen DS3


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

A valiant, come-from-behind effort from Honda Performance Development (HPD) came up just short at the 25 Hours of Thunderhill, as HPD's hybrid Honda CR-Z racer recovered from a near 10-lap deficit to finish second in the Endurance 3 class in the 2010 edition of the National Auto Sport Association's (NASA) season-ending event.

Driving the #19 CR-Z for the final three hours, Lawson Aschenbach moved onto the lead lap during the final hour, and closed to within 1 minute, 10 seconds of the winning Mazdacage.net Mazda Miata at the checkers, the closest finish among the half-dozen classes competing in this year's 25 Hours. The two E3 competitors finished 8th and 9th overall in the 72-car field, ahead of many faster-category entries.

It was a weekend of firsts for Honda Racing and HPD, marking the first time the racing arm of American Honda has fielded its own race team; the first appearance of racing cars completely developed and adapted in-house at HPD; and the first appearance of North American racing cars developed from existing production-model gas-electric hybrids: the Honda CR-Z.

After starting from the E3 pole in the hands of Peter Cunningham, refueling problems with the #19 Honda cost it a pair of five-minute "stop-and-hold" penalties early in the race. Later, additional repairs were needed to meet track noise statutes, costing the team additional time as night - and steady rain - fell on the northern California road course, dropping the CR-Z nearly 10 laps off the lead.

A second HPD Honda, the #93 CR-Z, took over the early-race E3 class lead when its teammate was delayed, with driver Simon Pagenaud setting the fast race lap for the class at 2:03.180 in the opening hours. But the CR-Z sustained substantial body and suspension damage in an Hour 4 crash, when Sage Marie lost control and rolled exiting Turn 2.

After three hours of repairs by the HPD crew, the Honda returned to action in 21st position and moved up to 16th in the night hours, but was retired just before 8 a.m. Sunday with transmission failure.

The dramas involving the #93 Honda helped set the stage for the come-from-behind effort by the #19 team, which began a long, steady climb through the field as Aschenbach, Cunningham and Chad Gilsinger each drove multiple tints, lapping an average of 2.5-seconds quicker than the competition in their effort. Aschenbach turned into the "iron man" of the event, driving more than seven-and-a-half hours in all.

Michael Kinstle (HPD CR-Z Race Team Large Project Leader): "I'd be lying if I didn't admit that we're just a bit disappointed at not being able to pull off a come-from-behind victory. But I'm completely proud of what we've accomplished in our first event as a race team, the first race for the Honda CR-Z, and the first race for a hybrid production-based car. The Honda CR-Z gave us an excellent package as a starting point - we just enhanced it. We also were fortunate to have a truly amazing driver lineup and incredible tires from BFGoodrich. We ran one set of rain tires for more than 330 laps; more than 1,000 miles. So, a big 'thank you' to BFG."

Lawson Aschenbach (driver, #19 HPD Honda CRZ) finished 2nd in the Endurance 3 class and 9th overall: "The Honda CR-Z was fantastic. It handles so great, and ran flawlessly for the whole 25 hours. My hat's off to the entire HPD team, all our sponsors and of course BFG for the excellent tires. It's a shame we came up just a bit short at the end, but this team can take a lot of pride in what we achieved this weekend."

http://www.motorsport.com/news/article.asp?ID=396100&FS=NASA

http://www.mylaps.com/results/showevents.jsp?st=3&org=4031

http://racing.honda.com/


----------



## TerraPhantm (Nov 22, 2004)

MCSL, is Honda paying you to post here or something? I think we get the point - the CR-Z is one of the first hybrids that might pass as a sporty car. I'm sorry if that came off as offensive, but this thread just strikes me as odd.

Edit: Actually it looks like you're a bot of some sort based on your posting history... how the heck did you stay for so long and get past the admins?


----------



## tommyd123 (Jul 29, 2010)

:gay:

--Thomas


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

CR-Z Track Test


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

200hp CR-Z

http://lhtperformance.net/


----------



## CJsCar (May 12, 2005)

Shouldn't all of this be on a Honda forum?????


----------



## kunal_D (Apr 16, 2008)

Quite frankly, this car is a POS IMO. This is supposed to invoke the spirit of the CRX? I think not, it will never be as good as that car was. Initial road tests haven't been to positive either, and there is only a paltry gain in economy . What is the point of this car ? :dunno:


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

CR-Z Track Test


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

200hp CR-Z


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

CR-Z

http://www.examiner.com/autos-in-national/a-week-the-2011-honda-cr-z-hybrid-technology

http://www.examiner.com/autos-in-national/a-week-the-2011-honda-cr-z-fuel-economy

http://www.examiner.com/honda-and-a...onda-cr-z-wants-a-word-with-the-haters-review


----------

